# New member with cowhocked rescue



## Pacoboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Good evening to everyone. I have had my boy, Paco, for about two years now. I adopted him from a rescue who had taken him from a shelter in Texas. Therefore my background on him is limited, but he should be about 6 years old. The information I have is as follows:

His weight is about 7.2 pounds. Not knowing alot about the breed I can see that he is probably about a pound or so overweight.

He appears to be a purebred boy, neutered, broken tail at one point, and was treated for well over a year for heart worm as he had a negative reaction to the standard treatment.

I feed him a small amount of a lamb limited ingredient kibble diet. His only supplement is a hyloronic acid for his joints.

He has a slipping patella in his left hind leg. He is quite stocky up front. Almost like a little bulldog but straight legged. His hind end is very small and not near as strong as his front end and quite cow hocked. I think of him as being top heavy. 

I think my questions would be how to strengthen his back end ? What would you suggest for the weight loss ? I do not want him to be heavy but he doesn't really get that much food. Morning and evening he gets just under a Tupperware shot glass size of kibble with about a 1/2 tsp of a canned food. 2-3 puppy size cookies throughout the day. Thanks in advance for any information .


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I wish I could answer your question, I can't . But wanted to welcome you and your little boy, so happy you rescued him, he is lucky you found he.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome. As far as the weight problem, sounds like he's getting too much food. My chi is 5 1/2 lb., not too far from what sounds like might be your guys healthy weight and he gets a total of 1/3c. of kibble a day. 2 of the little Tupperware cups is twice that and then adding in some canned food and the treats..... probably a lot more calories than he's burning. I would suggest rechecking his foods labels and carefully measuring the amounts. Estimating can be really misleading. The amount they need is really tiny, and, being dogs they may seem to be hungry all the time even though they've really had the perfect amount to eat. Bless you for having rescued the little guy. Would love to see his picture.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Is he fit or unused to exercise? If he is unfit you need to build up slowly, several very short walks a day. Because he has slipping patellas make sure he isn't allowed to jump on or off furniture, and avoid flights of stairs. You could also try swimming in the bath tub, it is a great way of exercising without putting any strain on the joints. Getting him to a healthy weight (so you can easily feel his ribs) and keeping him fit will be the best thing for his patellas.


----------



## Pacoboy (Dec 28, 2013)

Zellko thanks for opening my eyeballs to the measurement of food. I had
to do a quick check this morning on that little Tupperware shot glass
and couldnt believe that it was actually a 1/3 cup. I have a 1/3 cup measure
in the food bag because thats how much I give the Chiweenie puppy who
is definately much larger than Paco. Good grief... I will be cutting his
food in 1/2 !!


----------



## Pacoboy (Dec 28, 2013)

And thank you Wicked Pixie for the suggestions. Paco is very active. When
I first got him two years ago, his back end was very small. I think the rescue
kept him crated quite a bit. So since then I take him on daily walks that last
about 15 minutes or so. I live on a horse farm so we have plently of
hilly property and I let him loose in the indoor arena on occassion to run
around. So his backend has improved but he is still kind if triangle shaped
with the backend being the skinny part. I do carry him down the stairs but he
runs up himself. He and the pup are quite active in hhe house as well.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It might just be poor conformation, and no amount of exercise can change that.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Can you post a photo?


----------



## Pacoboy (Dec 28, 2013)

I would love to post pictures but when I add
them as an attachment it doesnt seem to show up.
Would you tell me how to do the photos?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, please a pic if you can so we can uuuu and awww over your little dude.


----------

